# Nicotine question...help please



## Birkie (30/5/20)

I have managed to access 10ml of 100% nicotine.
As a total newbie, about 2 weeks' ago, I mixed up a variety of One Shots with PG and VG according to scale and the recipes, with the idea that I could add nicotine if I could find. In the recipes I made provision for using 36mg nic with a PG base, and and a final target of 3mg nic for each juice.
How much PG must I mix with the 10ml to reach 36mg base?
Please excuse my ignorance in this regard, but I don't want to take risks with such a potentially hazardous process.
Hope I'm making sense!


----------



## M.Adhir (30/5/20)

Assuming you mean 100mg 10ml nic. That's the equivalent of around 25 to 26ml of 36mg nic. 

You could dilute the Nic down by adding approximately 20ml of pg (100 /3 =33.3 and you are targeting 36mg nic to get a 3mg output eventually). 
Or just add less nic to your mixes (Add about a third of 100mg instead of what you would have added if using 36mg).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## GerrieP (30/5/20)

Will also try and assist.
Attached pics.
One shows the amount of 36mg nic to add to a 100ml mix.
Next shows tbe 100mg nic to a 100ml mix.
Also pic of diluting to a 36mg with your 10ml. So yes Mr. M. Adhir is correct with his 20ml pg base to your nic. My calculator worked it out to 17.92ml
Note the pics works in grams and NOT ml.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Assuming you mean 100mg 10ml nic. That's the equivalent of around 25 to 26ml of 36mg nic.
> 
> You could dilute the Nic down by adding approximately 20ml of pg (100 /3 =33.3 and you are targeting 36mg nic to get a 3mg output eventually).
> Or just add less nic to your mixes (Add about a third of 100mg instead of what you would have added if using 36mg).


Yoh all this math and chemistry makes my head hurt but Im gonna have to get my head around it if I want to mix in the future. 

Thanks for the example.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

GerrieP said:


> Will also try and assist.
> Attached pics.
> One shows the amount of 36mg nic to add to a 100ml mix.
> Next shows tbe 100mg nic to a 100ml mix.
> ...


What is this app on your phone called please?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerrieP (30/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> What is this app on your phone called please?


I use LiqCalc from play store.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## LeislB (30/5/20)

C1 x V1 = C2 X V2
10 x 100 = 36 x V2
1000/36 = V2
27.7777 = V2

So if you take your 10ml of 100mg/ml of nicotine and add 17.7777ml of PG (to get a final volume of 27.78ml) you will end up with 36mg/ml nic
*edited, @alex1501 thanks for pointing out my dumbass error!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

LeislB said:


> C1 x V1 = C2 X V2
> 10 x 100 = 36 x V2
> 1000/36 = V2
> 27.7777 = V2
> ...


My brain just exploded. Check out Xena the DIY vaping warrior.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## alex1501 (30/5/20)

LeislB said:


> C1 x V1 = C2 X V2
> 10 x 100 = 36 x V2
> 1000/36 = V2
> 27.7777 = V2
> ...



If you add 27.7777ml PG you'll end up with 26.47mg/ml nic. 
You need 17.7777ml of PG to reach the total volume of 27.7777ml.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Useful 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (31/5/20)

alex1501 said:


> If you add 27.7777ml PG you'll end up with 26.47mg/ml nic.
> You need 17.7777ml of PG to reach the total volume of 27.7777ml.


Now you just showing off lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## LeislB (31/5/20)

@alex1501 of course! How did I get that so wrong!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Birkie (31/5/20)

This Forum is amazing, and members are never hesitant in sharing, and improving the vape experience for us newbies!!
Thank you for all the advice and assistance. I now realise that my 10ml of nicotine is only going to partially satisfy my requirements for the OS I have already mixed. On average it will suffice for 3 x 100ml juices. Unfortunately, it is what it is....
On a brighter side, I have managed to get some commercial vape juices in the brands / flavours I enjoy, so the diy can rest until nic becomes available. I have close to 6l of VG and 2l PG, but that too can wait!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Now you just showing off lol


Volc , go play here :
https://e-liquid-recipes.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

